# MY MATES PRO SHOOT OF MY 911 S



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Just thought I'd share...

My mate Ed had a slot free at his studio in Bristol and invited me over. Great excuse for some xmas shopping at Cribs Causeway! ;O)

Enjoy (or not you porker haters, you know who you are)!

D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very lush mate. The shots are excellent & your car is spotless.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Very lush mate. The shots are excellent & your car is spotless.


...thanks dude (glad to see the updated ring pic btw!), the lights in that studio are VERY sympathetic, only ever washed, clayed and waxed it once!

D


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Stunning!!!  :wink:


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

looks superb!!! Very jealous


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

Your mates got some skills with that camera, they look great!


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Really good pictures - look good enough to be from a brochure! 8)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Fantastic - looks like a change of sig pic is needed 8)

James


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

f'ing gorgeous 8)

Just out of interest - where's your mates studio, and how much does he charge ?


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

stunning...simply superb!!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

TeeTees said:


> f'ing gorgeous 8)
> 
> Just out of interest - where's your mates studio, and how much does he charge ?


ditto

and also, what other photography does he do?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

p1tse said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > f'ing gorgeous 8)
> ...


Hey p1tse.....

....'and does he do group shoots ?'  8)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Fantastic pics. Love the car.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...thanks for all the kind comments guys, much appreciated! Still can't believe the bugga's mine.

Came in at the end of the shoot this time and watched how they layer the shots together, I was blown away with how many shots actually need to be taken and layered into one final pic, he certainly has the knowledge to match his passion for photography

Give Ed Hicks a call and mention you were speaking with 'Dean' and I'm sure he'll do you a great deal...

Head over to the site for more info:

http://www.flowimages.com/
01179 801998
[email protected]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Ah - his booklet dropped out of my Evo mag a couple a months back and i lost it in my recent house move. Think i'll remind the missus its my birthday soon


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You gotta be happy with them pics! 8)

Now there's no excuse not to get rid of your under exposed crap sig pic! :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Ah - his booklet dropped out of my Evo mag a couple a months back and i lost it in my recent house move. Think i'll remind the missus its my birthday soon


...you will not be disappointed I'm sure, they just put a whole different slant on the whole EVO'esk standard issue stuff out there.

MERRY XMAS!

D


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> You gotta be happy with them pics! 8)
> 
> Now there's no excuse not to get rid of your under exposed crap sig pic! :lol:


Thanks fella - well I have zero idea how much it would cost but it would be worth it! We both thought it would be best to get it in to shoot before I wrote this bugga off!  :lol:

... :lol: I bloody shot that late at night...good point, on my way!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Looks absolutely fantastic that mate!! 8) Bet you are well happy with the results!

Cheers

James


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm not really a fan of studio shots, but these are pretty awesome. Looks like he could do with another strobe to highlight the detail in the rear of the car (lost in the background), but still, very nice indeed!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

AMAZING!


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I need to get this done as well. AMAZING, good job I'm from bris, I'll give him a rang! Porsche is to die for as well.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> Head over to the site for more info:
> 
> http://www.flowimages.com/


It feels quite surreal looking through all the examples, as I see a lot of those cars driving around!

Stunning pictures. 8)


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll defo get the old girl booked in as soon as im 100% with the way she looks. Maybe a new set of alloys???


----------

